# top 5 smallest monitors



## julespython (Feb 16, 2012)

could someone help me make a list of the top 5 smallest monitors and there sizes.
a picture included would be great. number one being the smallest and 5 bigger.

_for example;
_1. varanus brevicauda
average total length - 20cm *(just guessing here)*
habitat - ground dwelling, desert,
picture- 

2.
...


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it goes...

1. Short Tailed Monitor, Varanus brevicauda (20cm)
2. Bushs Monitor, Varanus bushi (35cm)
3. Storrs Monitor, Varanus storri storri (35-40cm)
4. Gillens Monitor, Varanus gilleni (40cm)
5. Freckled Tree Monitor, Varanus tristis orientalis (60cm)


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 16, 2012)

storri. primordius, kingorum,brevicauda, caudolineatus. But I think it varies a little with locality.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 16, 2012)

Whoops yeah forgot about primordius, kingorum and caudolineatus... need to update my list.

EDIT:

New List

1) Varanus brevicauda - 20cm
2) Varanus bushi - 30cm
3) Varanus primordius - 30cm
4) Varanus caudolineatus - 32cm
5) Varanus storri storri - 35-40cm


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure if you know about AROD?


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 16, 2012)

now thats a small monitor!!!


----------

